# If you weren't already aware, Sham is a hunk.



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Admittedly I am friends with a ton of DFers on facebook, so I forget to post stories or pictures HERE. So, here, have a handsome dog. You may recognize him as "the last fuzzy brindle blob that came from Nekomi's Linney's uterus" 














































Don't worry, he still lives up to his name sake:


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Omg. I had to really look at the second to last pic then instantly thought OMG! that is hysterical.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have no idea why he chose to put her entire head in his mouth, or if it was Elsa's choice. I was sitting by her to take a photo and he just came rushing up. The photo was a well timed accident. He loves her, I swear.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Great photo! Shambles is a very handsome guy. I don't think I have seen pics of him other than the thread on his birth and in your sig. I do however see a resemblance to his Brother/Littermate ... Squash.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes. Yes, he is a hunk.


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

The third pictures makes me think he is saying "cheeeeeeeeeeeese"


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

How adorable they all are!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

See, I feel bad because Squashie is frequently updated and I never post Yams. He's over here being a handsome dude with no one looking at him.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, and before I leave for work, Sham DOES post with me:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable! Lol!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Even Shambles can't help but admire his hunkiness!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He knows he's good looking. I think that's why he tries all the crap he does.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> See, I feel bad because Squashie is frequently updated and I never post Yams. He's over here being a handsome dude with no one looking at him.


Well it's not Sham's fault I'm a huge picture whore.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Well it's not Sham's fault I'm a huge picture whore.


Are you sure? A lot of things are Sham's fault..


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Lookit that yammy


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Love that Yammy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The PP pups turned out so beautiful. One day they will reunite and it will be either completely sentimental or they will all murder each other.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I would give my left... well, whatever... to see Yam & Squash playing. 

Can you just imagine.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> I would give my left... well, whatever... to see Yam & Squash playing.
> 
> Can you just imagine.


I'm going to up my life insurance before that day comes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They'd just paw each other to death.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They'd just paw each other to death.


Oh god I snorted.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I think they'd get on pretty well. Sham is so dog friendly. He and Elsa clicked instantly, and he plays pretty appropriately from dog to dog (other than the swallowing Elsa's head deal) and doesn't body slam wrestle unless the other dog wants to. I don't think he's ever met a dog he didn't like.

Except Strauss. xD


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea I joke, but Squash actually gets on with other dogs really well and adjusts his play style as needed. He also pretty much defers whenever another dog snarks at him. He just gets so... exuberant. I'm imagining being trampled or sucked up by something akin to the Tasmanian Devil tornado.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh if it's one thing I hate it's the tornado. When he gets going he's GOING and tramples every thing in his wake. When he first became friends with Elsa we had to practice walking out of the door about 6,000 times because he'd just barrel at her and suck her into his destruction.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

That guy is so handsome. Lovey dovey eyes.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He'd have you believe that, but don't think he wouldn't trample Lolie in a second.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lo will just have meet Sham someday while situated atop a throne.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I was under the impression she was ALWAYS on a throne.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

He is so handsome! I love love that "Cheese picture!<33

And Elsa is so adorable!

~Erica~


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks! Elsa is a doll. She absolutely adores Sham and he adores her. 

Sham "smiles" like a person all the time. It's so creepy:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And yeah, that's one of my socks on the deck. Guess how it got there?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

You have the best dogs. THE BEST.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Lance is forcing me to do some photo shoot so in the next week or so I'll have photos of ALL the dogs.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Lance is forcing me to do some photo shoot so in the next week or so I'll have photos of ALL the dogs.


ALL the dogs?!?

And he'll even edit and upload promptly, too?

YESYESYES


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Equinox said:


> he'll even edit and upload promptly, too?


Whoa whoa whoa. Let's not get crazy here. 

He has this super cute idea in his head he'll be able to get ALL the dogs to sit next to me a for a photo set. Oh Lance, you're so cute.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lmfao, that is adorable. Poor, naive, hopeful Lance. What I wouldn't give to be there for that. 

But really, knowing that he'll be doing a photoshoot thing including the dogs, I am going to go batshit crazy if I do not see photos. IT MUST HAPPEN. And not like, a million and one years later. Don't care if white balance is off and shit needs to be cropped. Just want to see ALL the dogs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He wants to take christmas card photos this year, so no one will be getting toilet photos from me.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, Lance's photography is great but nothing trumps toilet photos. I'm pretty sure that everyone who's swapping Christmas cards with you is doing it for the toilet photos. 

You should offer a promotion alongside Lance's photography business - every senior portrait package comes with a coveted, custom Senior Toilet Picture by Steph.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh man I'm wheezing. I'm glad he wants to do photos, though. I have no idea how I would top toilet photos. I'm not even sure what sparked the idea in the first place, but I'm not sure why I do MOST things I do.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, those are the best kinds of ideas!!

If Lance DOES manage to get all (most?) of the dogs relatively still... in the same general area... and possibly even glancing the camera's way (!!), I'd probably be impressed enough to forgive the lack of toilets and awesome stick people and dogs. Don't let him cheat and just Photoshop everyone in without trying for a group picture first. PROMISE ME THIS.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If there is any thing he hates, it's photoshopping things into places they weren't and things of that nature. We know a photographer that does this constantly. Just takes most photos in front of a screen and shops in the rest. 

The boys will cooperate for this. The girls do whatever they want.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ME, TOO. I have no idea how that can be a photographer's preferred method. I'd just rather wrestle the dogs and hold them down physically, really.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I think there are a lot of really awesome photo shops out there, but for the most part it's obnoxious. That's not photography. You made it on your computer.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Reminds me of the photo session Katie told us about a while back - how the photographer opted to photograph the Finkies separately in order to put them together via post processing... only to wind up Photoshopping two of the same dog into the scene with the third. So she wound up with like, one normal dog and two Ninja dogs (one with the skill to duplicate her/himself and the other with the skill to vanish completely). 

Probably wouldn't happen with yours considering the variety and that Lance'll be the photographer, but still. Flaw in the overall system. 

I mean, if I had professional photos done again and decided to pull an Asian friend/family member in, someone could easily Photoshop two of me into one picture, thinking it was my friend. Or even worse, Photoshop two pictures of my friend into the shot, thinking one of them was me. And then I wouldn't be the center of attention anymore, and that's not what I'd be paying for. 

Oh, and yeah, it can get obnoxious. One of those "can't be unseen" things.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Just give them all some Nyquil.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd kind of enjoy it if Lance accidentally photoshopped Smalls in twice. 

I asked him what exactly his plan was to get the dogs to cooperate AND look at the camera at some point, and he says "You can hold treats and just give them treats super fast and then pose and I'll take the picture." Good god man, what dogs do you think we own? When that guy came to my house for the photography project Yams was like 8 months old and chewed his tripod.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing pictures of your handsome boy. A few months ago, I read Nekomi's thread about the surprise puppies. It was nice the find out that a few stayed in the DF family.

Good luck with the photo shoot.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

cookieface said:


> Thank you for sharing pictures of your handsome boy. A few months ago, I read Nekomi's thread about the surprise puppies. It was nice the find out that a few stayed in the DF family.
> 
> Good luck with the photo shoot.


Sass and I definitely got the best looking of the litter, but I may be biased.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Sass and I definitely got the best looking of the litter, but I may be biased.


Oh I concur completely.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The tribe has spoken.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ooooo! .... Nice new sig sassafras!


----------

